# Process proposal



## Rougemillenial (Feb 25, 2018)

https://thejerseyrebel.wixsite.com/mysite/single-post/2018/01/26/Ewaste-process-alpha-document-By-rougerebel-A-jersey-rebel-station

So with the help of a couple fellow jersey based amateur chemists who help with my site, I came up with a potential process to process hundreds of kilos at once with an extremely scalable and robust setup. Any advice for improvement would be highly appreciated as I have no way to actually push this passed the alpha stage due to legal issues in my home base. Oh I may upload some videos to YouTube, Steemit, Minds, Gab, and Bitchute under multiple aliases so look out for those. Really insane stuff coming up from series 1 Protolab where I did stuff that I probably shouldn’t have done in a residential area but did for academic purposes. This was when I was a member of site’s like roguesci.org and have become accustomed to encryption and other extremely complex IT stuff. If you haven’t seen egoldrecoveryandrefining FB group, please do check it out. I’m a member. As for the name I use there, you may figure that one out. Already checked through spokeo and changed my IP again as I was IP banned from there. As to why, pseudonyms.


----------



## Rougemillenial (Feb 26, 2018)

Annnd the account on FB didn’t even last a day. Banned again :?


----------



## 4metals (Feb 27, 2018)

So why all of the cloak and dagger? What you have posted on your link is nothing more than pyrolysis (which undoubtedly came from here) and smelting and a copper cell, also well discussed and archived on this forum.

If you want to enter into an intelligent discussion about these procedures here on the forum, we welcome your input. If you want to just reinvent the wheel and think of yourself as the new James Bond, that may not go over so well. 

So your choice, educated discussion or flash in the pan?


----------



## rickbb (Feb 28, 2018)

I didn't understand any of it either, (not the processes those I've gotten from here already), but the semi-dark web attitude. :roll:


----------



## Palladium (Feb 28, 2018)

You did take note of his screen name right!


----------



## autumnwillow (Feb 28, 2018)

He's a rogue scientist. Not sure how to deal with that.


----------



## anachronism (Feb 28, 2018)

No it's not rogue it's Rouge- - pink makeup as opposed to someone who is flaunting authority. 

It's one of those typos that makes me laugh.


----------



## Lou (Feb 28, 2018)

Who said it’s a typo?


----------



## anachronism (Feb 28, 2018)

Lou said:


> Who said it’s a typo?




Haha yep that's a good observation. Mind you from 2 decades of gaming I can promise you that in 99% of cases it is. 8) 

Having said that- this will probably turnout to be the rare occasion that it isn't. Just my luck if that's the case.


----------



## Lou (Feb 28, 2018)

Always thought you played games!


----------



## snoman701 (Feb 28, 2018)

What's wrong with pink? I've got pink toenails right now. 

I couldn't really get through the writing....or at least compilation of words.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Feb 28, 2018)

Lou said:


> Always thought you played games!



Hehe it was always hilarious when someone thought they had thought up an amazingly "hard" moniker for gaming when in fact they sounded like a bloke in a frock.


----------

